# Can anyone enlighten me?



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know this will sound thick... BUT.... 

We're being treated on NHS at St Mary's in Manchester and no-ones mentioned funding to us at all.. GP just referred us easily..  But then, I've read on here and spoken to people in chat room who are having trouble with their PCT   At what stage do you start to experience trouble with your PCT??!  Have I sailed through with Lancashire being lovely   Or will they turn into big bad wolves in a while?

We've been assessed at St Mary's, accepted and we're now just waiting for tx...  If we did get any grief of PCT we wouldn't just take it lying down!!   But it would be nice to be prepared for a row if there's going to be one!! 

Sorry to ask a question which is probably completely obvious to anyone else.. But please humour me and share your knowledge if you know!!  

Cheers, as always..

TTFN

Amanda


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Amanda,   We were the same, we were referred to NHS hospital, went through all tests last year and I just received an appointment from the assisted conception unit.  Nobody had said anything about funding or anything.  Anyway me & DH turned up for appointment in Januaray and Dr. said we were going for IUI and we could start February, then asked if we had funding.  I didn't know, obvoiusly DH was like   so Dr. went to check, came back and said oh yes your funding came through months ago, didn't you receive a letter? We've never received a letter, even now.
It was really as simple as that, I don't know if we've just been lucky or what, but You'll probably be same if you've not experienced any probs so far.

hope everything goes great for you

hally  xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Cheers for that Hally...

I'm glad yours went well and hopefully ours will too...

TTFN


----------



## patropi (Feb 28, 2006)

Kind of similar. I'm in London so I was told that different council areas had different rules & across the road the funding came in a month while mine I had to wait for a year. got a letter telling me that i might have to wait 2-3 years but then in a week got a letter from Assisted conception Unit inviting me for a meeting. Was still puzzled so I rang & spoke to a nice Admin Lady who explained that I had the funding but she also mentioned that because of the Financial Year (which starts in April), the council does the budget & keep it going unti it runs out, so get to the end of financial year & aparently they start getting changes of rules.
I hear they're now talking about funding more then just one cycle of IVF from my council... fingers crossed for me, but my advise to you is to ring the unit and be very nice and ask! 
good luck!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi mandy, the letter i got to tell me im at top of list for tx gave me my apptmt date and also stated that all funding was accepted.Give them a call they will tell you.


----------



## snuffy142 (Jan 28, 2006)

Dear Mandy & hubby,

Hi there hope u both well Myself and Mrs are fine and waiting to start injections at St Mary's Manchester. I am 31 and DW 34 and we from Blackburn Lancashire. We went to our local GP. Then to Doctors at local hospital to find out what problem was with infertility, and they found out it was me who had the problem not DW. We got transfered to St Mary's our female consultant wrote letter asking for me to be seen urgent. And we got a quick respond from them and was not long before got to down for our first appointment to manchester and myself to start Sperm samples.

We been told we can have 3 goes on NHS free i think it must be down to the health authorities but they not said nothing about costing for it to us

I hope this of some help.

Regards

MR and Mrs snuffy


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Mr Snuffy!

I don't want to be a pest... But.. who told you, you could have 3 goes on NHS, did you get a letter off PCT or did they just tell you at hospital??

Is Dr Pease your consultant?  She's ours, we were v impressed with her, thought she was great.. Our circumstances are also male factor, DH has count of under 5million sperm per ml but as yet don't have any exact figures because Blackpool Hospital only count as under 5million, 5-10 mill etc... so waiting on more exact analysis from St Marys.  We've been accepted for ICSI because nothing can be done to improve DH's count.  Consultant said we would wait about 6 months to start tx but nobody's mentioned the funding?!!  I never gave it a thought until I read other threads on here about people with funding problems and now I'm a bit worried..

Anyway, I think you and Mrs Snuffy will go through your tx ahead of us, you seem to be further on than we are.. so all the best with it I hope you get a BFP!!  Keep us posted 

Amanda


----------



## rachie2 (Jan 29, 2006)

HI Amanda

I am also from Sunny Blackpool.  I work at BVH, and I know because the Trust is in debt the PCT's are being very selective about what they will pay for.  The PCT's are also merging.  I unfortunately do not qualify for NHS tx, therefore have had to go down the pvt route at MFS and I am now planning to transfer to CARE in Bolton.  I would check with your GP as regards funding.  Anyway, I hope you get tx very soon.  If you would like to chat let me know.  

Regards
Rachel


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Rachie

I would like to chat to you that'd be cool... email address removed by admin - site policyor if you send me your email addy I'll give you my phone no.

Thanks for your reply, pleased to hear from someone else in the Blackpool area!

Amanda x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm glad i found this thread as even thou i've been a member on here a while I've never really thought about when the funding etc is needed!!  maybe that is me jsut being     We are if all things come back from HSG alright going to start Clomid as the problem is jsut my PCOS well thats what we;ve been told so far but have had so many problems getting the results of my DH   that we could suddlenly find a probelm with that.  Does the funding need to ahve come thru for Clomid??  as was supposed to be starting after i go next month fingers crossed


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for your congrats they are well appreciated.

Also, I didnt need funding for Clomid as I just paid for the prescription. I live in Kent. Hope this is of use to you.

Natalina xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thank you for your answer I did think that would be the case but thought i had better check as dont' want to get there to suddenly find couldn't have it for funding reasons!
If anyone reads this that gets funding from Easten Wakefield what experinaces have you had?  ie what have you had funded and how easy is it to get the funding?


----------

